# chicken or not??



## jodiek (Jul 25, 2016)

My boyfriend brought these beautiful birds home from the pet store today. The lady that sold them to him said they were chickens, but i dont think they are. Does anyone have any idea what they are? I would like to know so i can properly care for them or give them away to someone who can.


----------



## jodiek (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is another pic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look like some sort of game bird. What exactly? I have no clue.


----------



## brownchickenfarm (Jul 7, 2016)

They look like some type of quail


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks almost like a chukar but not... It's definitely a game bird, it will eventually have a blue-grey back.
Feed them game bird starter. They need more protein than chickens. Also, go to the pet store and have a word with the manager about training the employees and not selling something as something else. In the case of these guys saying they're chickens isn't really a huge deal, but if another type of animal he results could be fatal for the poor creature.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Not.... Looks like a Chukar to me but I've never raised them (they're illegal here in MA.) Looks like someone had too many and ditched them at the pet store telling the employees they were chickens. Happens more than you think. Fortunately they're not dinosaurs or dragons, or anything big and scary. Good luck with them!


----------



## jodiek (Jul 25, 2016)

Im kinda scared of them lol they are very skittish around people. They dont make any noise so far and they try to fly when you get too close.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That fits in to game bird behavior. Let us know the rest of the story as it unfolds.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Game birds, especially the "wild" varieties, don't really tame. I'm sure you have an exception to that rule every so often but I never have. My pheasants would rather kill themselves than let me close to them.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

jodiek said:


> Im kinda scared of them lol they are very skittish around people. They dont make any noise so far and they try to fly when you get too close.


I hope you have a cage or something for them that is good sized otherwise they will fly away when bigger. However if you can make a good sized cage and put in a nesting box, maybe you can sell the fertile eggs from them if you have a breeding pair???


----------

